
Apple Paints Itself Into A Corner in Answer to eBook Class Action - tanousjm
http://www.macobserver.com/tmo/article/apple_paints_itself_into_corner_in_answer_to_ebook_class_action/
======
tanousjm
I've been disturbed by this situation ever since the iBookstore launched and
all my eBook prices went up. I've used the Kindle since day one and I
understood and appreciated the eBook discount. Now, I find many books with
prices on the iBookstore that are higher than the equivalent printed book at
the local bookstore. I understand the need to keep Amazon from
getting/maintaining a monopoly, but man, I just can't agree that the solution
is to raise prices 30-50%.

